# Fords



## morello13 (Dec 21, 2002)

i've figured out that they are raised parts of a river that are easy to cross, right? how do they make them, just pile up stones where the ford is needed? does a ford make it difficult for boats to travel a whole river?
thanks
J>


----------



## Niniel (Dec 23, 2002)

What a strange question... Fords are usually places where a river is shallow of itself; and they can be made even more passable for people by piling up rocks as you said. Or if the river is deep, you could make a ford by piling up rocks, but that would be lots of hard work so in that case you had better build a bridge. It follows naturally that if there are fords in a river, it is not possible to pass them by boat since the water would be too shallow.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 24, 2002)

one little ford would make that river "non-transportable" by boat. dang. fords are cool!


----------

